# Solved: Windowsupdate.log file



## ragingmoon

Hi folks,

I have an large windowsupdate.log file on my Domain Controller running Windows server 2003 R2. The c drive of the server is getting very low on disk space and it is looking like this file is what is taking most of it up. Is it ok to delete this file?

Thanks.


----------



## TheOutcaste

It's just a log file of WU Activity. You can delete it and the system will create a new file when needed, or edit the file to remove old entries to reduce the size.

You may want to copy the file to another location first before deleting it until you are sure you won't need any of the recent entries.
You have to first stop the Windows Update Service to edit, move, or delete the file.

Example, this will move the file to *D:\Archive* folder and let the system create a new file:
Open a Command Prompt
Type the following lines, pressing enter after each:


Code:


net stop wuauserv
Move "%systemroot%\WindowsUpdate.log" D:\Archive
net start wuauserv


----------



## ragingmoon

TheOutcaste said:


> It's just a log file of WU Activity. You can delete it and the system will create a new file when needed, or edit the file to remove old entries to reduce the size.
> 
> You may want to copy the file to another location first before deleting it until you are sure you won't need any of the recent entries.
> You have to first stop the Windows Update Service to edit, move, or delete the file.
> 
> Example, this will move the file to *D:\Archive* folder and let the system create a new file:
> Open a Command Prompt
> Type the following lines, pressing enter after each:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> net stop wuauserv
> Move "%systemroot%\WindowsUpdate.log" D:\Archive
> net start wuauserv


Great stuff. Thanks very much. :up:


----------

